# Freight from Australia to London



## Gypsy (Sep 22, 2008)

Hiya,

My husband and I are moving to London in Feb 09 from Melbourne, Australia.

I am looking at various shipping companies to move our household effects by ship. Can anyone recommend a shipping/moving company that they have used and found to be good.

I have had a few quote that vary massively, and would obviously like to use the cheaper company, but am concerned by why there is such an enormous price difference.

Any advice would be helpful.
Cheers,
Gypsy


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> Hiya,
> 
> My husband and I are moving to London in Feb 09 from Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> ...


Contact Planetwide in London

I was in shipping for many many years and we always used Planetwide for our freight as they were very good value and generally reliable .... google them


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 22, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Contact Planetwide in London
> 
> I was in shipping for many many years and we always used Planetwide for our freight as they were very good value and generally reliable .... google them


Thanks so much, I will google them!


----------



## hamway (Sep 23, 2008)

I shipped with planetwide 3 crates for 300 bucks. Took about 5 months though.



Gypsy said:


> Thanks so much, I will google them!


----------



## chickwithaltitude (Dec 28, 2008)

I recently sent 11 cartons and a computer with Seven Seas for approximately $1400AU. Their service was excellent, they provided the cartons (except for the computer which I had the original cartons for) and it took around 10 weeks to get to the UK. We were originally quoted at least 12 weeks.

You should have a look at their website sevenseasworldwide


----------

